# Umwandlung RGB>CMYK



## marcimnetz (11. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem bei der Umwandlung vom RGB-Modus in den CMYK-Modus.
Da entstehen die totalen Farbunterschiede. Das reine Rot zum Beispiel ist auf einmal rosa oder so.
Gibt es da irgendeinen Kniff? Bitte helfen?


----------



## versuch13 (11. September 2005)

marcimnetz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab da ein Problem bei der Umwandlung vom RGB-Modus in den CMYK-Modus.
> Da entstehen die totalen Farbunterschiede. Das reine Rot zum Beispiel ist auf einmal rosa oder so.
> Gibt es da irgendeinen Kniff? Bitte helfen?


 

 Ja, vielleicht einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen und sich das Video Tutorial ansehen was du hier irgendwo finden solltest.


----------



## oscarr (12. September 2005)

Separation 

Das sollte beim suchen behilflich sein.


----------



## blount (12. September 2005)

*@ oscarr*,

Was hat denn die Separation mit der Umwandlung
von RGB in CMYK Farben zu tun?

Soviel ich weiss wird die Separation nur durchgeführt
um z.B. Drucksachen für den Vierfarbendruck vor-
zubereiten. Wenn z.B. Filme belichtet werden müssen
und man jeden einzelnen Farbkanal belichten müss.
(Oder liege ich da falsch?)


----------



## oscarr (13. September 2005)

Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere ist das separieren die umwandlung von rgb > cmyk.

Es findet also eine Separation statt sobald man in Photoshop vom Rgb Farbraum in den Cmyk Modus schaltet. Tut man dies nicht und druckt direkt das Rgb Bild so wird vermutlich der Drucker die Rgb DAten so interpretieren wie er es für richtig hält. Ergebnis sind Farbverfälschungen.

Was ich aber eigentlich mit dem Link oben aussagen wollte ist dasa wenn man "richtig" separiert (richtige Farbräume wählt, Monitor kalibriert usw.) das dann diese Farbunterschiede von der Bildschirmdarstellung (rgb) zum Druckergbnis (cymk) weniger bis garnicht auffallen werden.

Natürlich ist das ganze extrem Hardware abhängig. Ich gehe vom Tintenstrahler aus und würde sagen das man nach der Wahl des Farbraumes und der Monitorkalibrierung fast nur noch ausprobieren kann was die besten Druckergebnisse liefert.

/edit

ohhhhh, was find ich denn da? >>>>.<<<<  Da steht wohl genug zu dem Thema


----------



## blount (13. September 2005)

Liegen beide richtig:

*Farbseparation* 
_Grafik-Fachbegriffe_ 

Ursprünglich: Herstellen von Farbauszügen für die vier Durchgänge des Vierfarbdrucks, im Prinzip nach dem CMYK-Farbmodell.

Bei PC-Anwendungsprogrammen ist damit auch die Umrechnung der Bildschirmfarben (RGB) in das CMYK-Modell gemeint.


----------

